# 300g Community stocking Suggestions?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you had 300 gallons, what would you fill it with?

We're starting to plan a house reno, which means a big reshuffle on the tanks. We've been going back and forth on the options with the 300g acrylic, which we're hoping to make the showpiece for the rec room. We're really leaning towards making it into a more colorful planted community tank rather than a monster fish tank as originally planned.

Current stock that we will definitely be keeping:

18-20 clown loaches 
4 juvenile indo datnoids (if they start eating tankmates they may get sold)
3 gorgeous black angels
Royal pleco
3 spotted climbing perch (leopard bush fish)
Black ghost knife
5 rotkeil severums (currently in the 180g monster tank)

Possible keepers from the 180g monster tank:

1 female flowerhorn 
1 yellow jacket (freddie)

I was thinking of adding more black angels, maybe more loaches and possibly a schooling fish mean enough to survive the dats. I'm very partial to giant danios, myself, but the dats have shown a regrettable fondness for them as snacks.

As for the trimac, he'll get his own 150g tank with maybe a big catfish, since he's too mean to live with anyone else.

What would you add to this mix?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

with the clown loaches, you are limited to heavy rooted plants and plants that will grow on structures like rocks and wood. 
severums though some will eat plants, most won't. However, you will be limited on bigger community fish.
Leopard gourami will also snack on some smaller tankmates. They max out 5-6" and will eat anything half of their body size.

If you are keeping all of the above, you are limited to bigger school fish like rainbows, D.barb, even bigger tetra like black skirt, bleeding heart, might not be safe. more Angels are great to keep. A knifefish if you are keeping mostly bigger community fish. Cupido cichlids are nice as they are bigger and will have some color as they mature (behave like ram but bigger). A few more plecos  a few more bigger size corys.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Do a variety of different rainbows. I had that in my 300 plexi before and it was fantastic. They have a tank at the Shanghai aquarium that is probably 600-800 gallons, it had aussie lungfish and probably a thousand rainbows in it. Looked awesome!

I might actually head that route again in the near future with my big tank and a friend is doing the exact same thing with his 300 gallon in the fall.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Archer fish 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave Carlson from the VAHC has hundreds of beautiful black angels that he's selling for cheap. I'm sure you could get a big school of juveniles or small adults from him for a great price and that would look sooooo awesome in a 300g planted.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

get some congo tetras! I love my school of full grown males. Im sure they could keep up in your setup. 

Also, rotkeils are plant destroyers if they get territorial, and with 5 of them thats going to happen . I have had mine in with valls without a problem, but they destroy stemmed plants. If you want any 40" valls let me know!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We actually got our current black angels from Dave, so we'd probably get the rest from him as well! We've been down the rainbowfish route, and they don't do well with clown loaches - they need harder water than the clowns like.

Love the idea of archers! But Djamm may not.  The cupidos look cool as well. Congo tetras...great idea! I also love the idea of giant cories, but the clown loaches may not play nicely with them. I'd consider tiger barbs, but I think they'd nip the angelfish fins.

Keep in mind that what we put in here has to be OK with soft/neutral PH.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I kept my big school of clowns loaches in with 10 sterbai cory for a year. Most of them are missing eyes now


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always go with wild discus and wild angels. Mine are getting along very well in my 170 community tank.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

AWW said:


> I kept my big school of clowns loaches in with 10 sterbai cory for a year. Most of them are missing eyes now


Yargh! No cories then.

And Dave, I know what you're trying to do.,..you can't lure me to the Discus Dark Side that easily!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Yargh! No cories then.
> 
> And Dave, I know what you're trying to do.,..you can't lure me to the Discus Dark Side that easily!


In due time you and Drew will give in and join the discus dark side


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Unless you are planning on breeding, I don't think you need to worry about hardness that much, both species will do well from 8-12 dkh as long as it's stable. 


Angels always look good in large shoals of a single strain. I had 24 XL Peruvian wilds in my tank that I raised from quarters and they were always fun to watch at feeding time.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> We actually got our current black angels from Dave, so we'd probably get the rest from him as well! We've been down the rainbowfish route, and they don't do well with clown loaches - they need harder water than the clowns like.
> 
> Love the idea of archers! But Djamm may not.  The cupidos look cool as well. Congo tetras...great idea! I also love the idea of giant cories, but the clown loaches may not play nicely with them. I'd consider tiger barbs, but I think they'd nip the angelfish fins.
> 
> Keep in mind that what we put in here has to be OK with soft/neutral PH.


I have My giant cories in with my shoal of loaches with no issues...or missing eyes...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've also had a big school of Congo tetras (mostly males of course) and they were saaaweeeeet!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmmm.... 

Now leaning towards something like this:

18-20 clown loaches 
8-10 black angels
Royal pleco
3 spotted climbing perch (leopard bush fish)
Black ghost knife
5 rotkeil severums 
10 giant cories
20 congo tetras

4 juvenile indo datnoids (if they start eating tankmates they may get sold)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Only a school of 10 cories? 

Going to be quite the sight with that many types of fish schools. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't do the Royal. Hard on acrylic and also poop machine. Get an L25.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, my royal just died yesterday, so no royal for now.  I think the water temp in the tank spiked too high for him due to the heat wave, poor guy.

The L25s are gorgeous! But I bet they're killer expensive.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A nice big tank like that would be perfect for a big pleco to rummage the bottom. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sucks about your royal... Do you already have a black ghost knife? Mine is my favorite fish. I heard all kinds of horror stories about them eating smaller fish and being picky eaters but mine leaves all my tetras alone and eats any and all food I put in the tank. 

As for stocking... A big school of petricolas would be pretty cool for cleanup crew.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Black bar silver dollars, wide or thin bar. Community and very fun to keep. Id also go for large tinfoil barbs, bala shark or masheers. Not too monster but adds a lot of movement in the tank. Will do great with the sevs and loaches as well.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

No more silver dollars! Vegetarian piranhas! I had a school of them and while they were gorgeous, they voraciously ate any greenery in the tank, including the silk plants.

I like the bala shark idea.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle, there is a hobbyists wanting to rehome 3 x 10-12" tinfoil barb. interested to provide a good home for them?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> No more silver dollars! Vegetarian piranhas! I had a school of them and while they were gorgeous, they voraciously ate any greenery in the tank, including the silk plants.
> 
> I like the bala shark idea.


lol yes they do eat everything and anything! bala shark are a little more placid and will be nice in a trio!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Charles,

It's not set up yet, otherwise I'd say yes...right now the biggest tank we have running is the 150g monster setup. Know anyone who wants some monster fish? 

If we had space I'd say a conditional yes, unless tinfoils are likely to eat any smaller tank mates.



> Sucks about your royal... Do you already have a black ghost knife?


Yeah, we got a captive-bred juvenile at the big VAHS auction. Very cool fish, seems to do just fine with his tank mates. He comes up to be hand fed if I'm giving them freeze-dried blackworms.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I say get a huge school of Pearl Gouramis they are gorgeous fish and are easily kept...they do well with clown loaches


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Define "huge school". :lol: If they look like this pic that would be neat! Would they have issues with the angels?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well I am no expert but I kept Angels and Pearl Gouramis in the same tank for years...the only time there were conflicts were if ma and pa pearl gourami decided to do the happy dance and have young ones...they would then protect their bubble nest and attack any potential predators....they are a gorgeous fish, easy to keep, eat well when healthy and accept a wide variety of different foods, live or frozen or flake! Post pictures if you decide to go that direction or whatever direction you take!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bumping this for more ideas before the auction. :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is the nicest looking pearl gourami I have ever seen. 
I'd add a few more Ctenopomas to the list if it were me. I love my group and wish I had room for more Maybe an Eel, one of the smaller ones like a tire-track or zig-zag eel. They avg 10" or so. A couple Festivums would be cool if not some kind of Gourami's.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

sorry kinda off topic but where did you buy a 300g locally?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

500 cardinals, 400 rummynose, 200 marble hatchet, 100 rams, 100 apisto, 5-6 L46 zebra pleco, 50 oto., 2-3 altum angel (so they don't decrease your population of cardinals too much), 300 corys...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

try adding water first . There is a good start .... :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

charles said:


> 500 cardinals, 400 rummynose, 200 marble hatchet, 100 rams, 100 apisto, 5-6 L46 zebra pleco, 50 oto., 2-3 altum angel (so they don't decrease your population of cardinals too much), 300 corys...


100 rams and 100 apistos... there is my dream tank lol


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

charles said:


> 500 cardinals, 400 rummynose, 200 marble hatchet, 100 rams, 100 apisto, 5-6 L46 zebra pleco, 50 oto., 2-3 altum angel (so they don't decrease your population of cardinals too much), 300 corys...


Hehe Charles look at you go! Trying to unload your entire stock at once...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Livyding said:


> Hehe Charles look at you go! Trying to unload your entire stock at once...


Not all at once. Once the Altums eat all the tetras, they need to be replaced.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Elle said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> It's not set up yet, otherwise I'd say yes...right now the biggest tank we have running is the 150g monster setup. Know anyone who wants some monster fish?


I want monster fish!!!

What do you have?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not all at once. Once the Altums eat all the tetras, they need to be replaced.


I only suggest 2 to 3 altum to tighten the schooling effect of tetra.

But i like how gary thinks... elle, please get 10 altum in that case  j/k


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Best tank for me is a lot of super big fat healthy discus swimming in a school, nothing else is needed.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> try adding water first . There is a good start .... :bigsmile:


Are you volunteering to set it up and then break it down again a couple of months later for the reno???  The water will come.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Master wilkins said:


> I want monster fish!!!
> 
> What do you have?


I actually sold most of the monsters to a guy with a 400g.  Right now we just have the yellowjacket, a green texas, 4 juvenile indo dats, 5 rotkeil severums and a pair of convicts that snuck in. There's also the trimac, but he's got his own private 90g.

I bought a pile of angels at the auction to grow out, so they'll definitely be going into the tank. I think cardinal tetras would be a little too snack-like, but I like the idea of bigger congo tetras.

Mike, I bought the 300g off a guy in Maple Ridge who was getting out of the hobby.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Are you volunteering to set it up and then break it down again a couple of months later for the reno???  The water will come.


I'm sure you and Drew can work around it when the reno's start it should be a big deal.... Check out this 800 gallon Discus tank... Hint hint . But Since you are little worried about discus you can substitute the discus with all the angels you got over the weekend 

800 gal discus tank - YouTube


----------

